# Wer kennt Strecken im Raum Überherrn ??



## haibikeqrc (20. März 2011)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier, hab mich heute erst hier im Forum angemeldet, 
fahre wieder seit ca. 2 Jahren MTB und bin auf der Suche nach 
neuen Singletrail-Strecken im Raum Überherrn.

Wer kennt was ?


----------



## Dämon__ (20. März 2011)

Alter 2 Jahre auf dem Bike und noch keine Trails gefunden...fährst du nur an der Saar???
Spaß bei Seite...in deiner Ecke gibt es ein paar schöne Trails z.b. Berus, wenn du niemanden kennst der die dir zeigen kann komme ich mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikeqrc (21. März 2011)

ne Saar ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding !!! dann hätte ich mit doch ein 
Rennrad gekauft (HA,HA). 
Berus hab ich, denke ich durch, Tafeltour (verschiedene Variationen), 
"Hexenweg", und der ein oder andere Trail runter Richtung Merten. 
Bin ständing auf der Suche nach was Neuem und manchmal wird man 
halt fündig. 
Mich würde auch mal die Strecke des Wildsaumarathons interessieren, 
jedoch hab ich kein GPS-Navi am Bike......oder ist die ausgeschildert ??? 
Wo kommst Du her ??


----------



## chantre72 (22. März 2011)

Hi,

in der Gegend ann ich Dir einiges zeigen. Richtung Frankreich gibt's auch ganz nette Trails.

Wann fährst Du denn normalerweise?

Ciao


----------



## Seppo73 (22. März 2011)

Hallo chantre72,

wenn ihr ne runde dreht würd ich mich auch mal anschließen.

Gruß Seppo


----------



## chantre72 (23. März 2011)

Seppo73 schrieb:


> Hallo chantre72,
> 
> wenn ihr ne runde dreht würd ich mich auch mal anschließen.
> 
> Gruß Seppo



Gerne. Hat letztes Jahr ja prima geklappt. Ab nächste Woche ist's ja länger hell. Dann können wir was einplanen.

LG


----------



## fo-le-fou (23. März 2011)

Hallo, ich bin aus Überherrn/Altforweiler, Berus ist quasi mein Vorgarten. Kenne Richtung Differten, Wadgassen und Werbeln ein paar Strecken. Und Berus/Berviller/Trois Maison will ich mal erkunden gehen. Also wenn ihr da was startet, würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wenn es genehm ist.


----------



## haibikeqrc (26. März 2011)

Wäre auch dabei, bin über jede neue Strecke glücklich !!


----------



## chantre72 (10. April 2011)

HAllo,

ich starte morgen gegen 1715 in Berus. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## fo-le-fou (11. April 2011)

vedammt,
jetzt hatte ich die ganze zeit zeit.  leider beginnt heute das neue semester, und somit kann ich drei mal die woche abends nix mehr machen.


----------



## Seppo73 (11. April 2011)

Hi chantre,

hab leider zu spät hier reingeschaut.. habe jetzt mein Radel nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fo-le-fou (28. Juli 2011)

Semester vorbei. Wer hat bock? Muss aber dazusagen, dass ich absolut unfit bin.


----------

